# Canada Speaks Out



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

In spite of efforts by officials and media to marginalize them, Canadian truckers have formed several huge convoys converging on Ottawa from all points.

Live FaceBook coverage is like a winter cruise across our nation. See the people of your hometown cheering them on. 

Food and accommodations provided by volunteers on the way.

A $6.3 million GoFundMe account to pay for fuel and travell expenses presently exceeds expectations by tenfold.

Lots of fun. Please do not politicize.

Here is a FaceBook link for trucks through my region. Find yer own...



https://m.facebook.com/therealpatking/


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

How can a political protest not be politicized?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ll pass, thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> How can a political protest not be politicized?


This!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I’m all for standing there up for our country but I’m not donating any of my cash for a cause like that. If you want to drive halfway across the country you make sure you have the cash first . A mature and responsible person checks financial stuff before running off in a haste because they are unhappy with a problem they can’t fix!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

They're just having a nice winter drive across country.
Just like when people followed up behind Forrest Gump when he started running.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I was under the impression that a number of trucking associations had denounced the freedom convoy.

I also read that gofundme has frozen their money because of questions about what it's being used for.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Most of those trucks have custom stacks and spinners on the wheels. More like a power tour for a bunch of guys who eat cheesecake for breakfast. Jack the price of diesel now.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

It’s quickly become a catch-all for anybody who disagrees with any restriction or mandate as opposed to truckers disagreeing with the vaccine mandate for crossing the border.

Now, if you say you disagree with the protest you’re labeled as being against truckers! lol.

That’s akin to Canadian troops being sent to (wherever) and saying you disagree with our govt doing that then being accused of being against our troops. 

It’s funny reading people saying the media is censoring the message. A woman was just on Global News saying that. It went over her head that she was literally telling a news reporter that the news wasn’t covering the protest while she was at a protest. Lol.

And it’s not that the media is censoring anything — it’s just that everyone else thinks that you’re a bunch of fn morons.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> They're just having a nice winter drive across country.
> Just like when people followed up behind Forrest Gump when he started running.


We ran into them starting out I think as we were leaving Calgary for BC. At that point it was a mix of trucks and cars/pickups. They respectfully stayed in the right lane doing about 70k and within 15 minutes we cleared them. Quite a few f*ck Trudeau flags on them


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I think they are idiots but I totally respect their right to protest. As long as they stay peaceful they should be heard.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This is me not caring even a little bit


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The Flu Trucks Klan


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you think they turn up the radio when Convoy by Paul Brandt comes on or do you think they turn it down? 🤔


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ottawa is preparing for an obstructed downtown. Residents are being encouraged to avoid downtown this weekend, and find other ways to get around. Our son who lives 6 blocks from Parliament Hill is coming to live with us this weekend, to avoid the nuisance, One of the concerns is that if downtown gets congested with trucks, whether they are purposely blockading, or simply parked on streets already too narrow from snow, that emergency vehicles like fire trucks, ambulances, or police cars, will have a tough time getting promptly from A to B. Of course, if the visiting truckers want to be heroes in the eyes of the nation, and the city in particular, they should offer to take truckloads of snow off city streets on their way back out of town once the gathering is over. Blowing snow *into* trucks is easy. Only takes the one machine. Having enough trucks on hand to cart it *away* is often the hard part. And hell, if they want to take it across the border, we won't mind one little bit. Of course, they need to be vaxxed to get across the border to the other side.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Stupid fuckin truckers. 

I think Brian Peckford is close to beyond reproach, although not possibly at the level of perfect knowledge of forum members here...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

cdntac said:


> It’s quickly become a catch-all for anybody who disagrees with any restriction or mandate as opposed to truckers disagreeing with the vaccine mandate for crossing the border.
> 
> Now, if you say you disagree with the protest you’re labeled as being against truckers! lol.
> 
> ...


Hard to disagree with the last, they are going to the GG and the Senate to demand change, and the institutions are not valid if they ignore the petition? LULZ, holy that's not how it works, boy wonder.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

keto said:


> Hard to disagree with the last, they are going to the GG and the Senate to demand change, and the institutions are not valid if they ignore the petition? LULZ, holy that's not how it works, boy wonder.


They aren't going to the GG or Senate. They're rolling into Ottawa on a Saturday. No one works downtown on the weekend. The whole thing smells like a foreign troll operation and God damn it it will be funny if it is.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

This is not "Canada Speaks Out". It's a very small minority of one sector of the Canadian public. That's it.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Get vaccinated and get back to work.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

If this truck protest isn’t just about the border vaccine mandate, where were all these “freedom protesters” when nurses and others in the health occupation were being released for not being vaccinated? 

They don’t love nurses like they do truckers?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> They aren't going to the GG or Senate. They're rolling into Ottawa on a Saturday. No one works downtown on the weekend. The whole thing smells like a foreign troll operation and God damn it it will be funny if it is.


Do more reading. Freedom Convoy 2022 - Wikipedia

"*Canada Unity* - Central group to the Freedom Convoy put out an unsigned Memorandum of Understanding on January 25, 2022, between Canada Unity and the Governor General of Canada and Senate of Canada demanding that all levels of government cease all vaccine mandates, reemploy all employees terminated due to vaccination status and rescind all fines imposed for non-compliance with public health orders. In doing so, Canada Unity would cease *Operation Bear Hug*.[21] Jason LaFace, Canada Unity's Ontario organizer for the convoy has stated that the intent is to dissolve government. "

I mean, I laughed.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Double


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It worked for BLM.
But, I highly doubt that little potato will bend to the knee.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I support the truckers a 100%. Vaccine mandates are illegal and immoral. People losing their jobs and livelihood over them is authoritarian over reach. Fining people for taking their kids to a playground or walking in an area where you don't live is disgusting. Disgusting, like when I read these comments putting down people who are standing up for the rights of all Canadians.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

laristotle said:


> It worked for BLM.
> But, I highly doubt that little potato will bend to the knee.


The pathetic little weasel is hiding in his closet right now, until the 'bad' people go away.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not going to call anyone names. I'll just say its a senseless cloud of greenhouse gases emitted for no real purpose other than blowing off steam. The mandate won't change because it can't change, and because it only affects a very small percentage of truckers whose movement back and forth across the border is a function of American mandates as well as Canadian. And let us remember that the vaccine mandate is for border-crossing, and does not apply to inter-provincial or other trucking within Canada or the U.S. All of that said, truckers are understandably frustrated, given how they were treated for the first leg of this period. Remember that they were driving distances where there were no public restrooms, showers, and often food places, available to them. Imagine that all the other "essential workers" were prohibited from bringing lunch or dinner to the supermarket or factory where they worked, couldn't use a washroom on the premises, and lived too far away to dash home for a bite or a dump. I don't think any of that is justification for protesting the mandate, particularly in the manner chosen, but I get that they have a LOT of steam to blow off, for a lot of legitimate reasons.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

WCGill said:


> Get vaccinated and get back to work.


Most of them are vaccinated. Next....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> they have a LOT of steam to blow off, for a lot of legitimate reasons.


Yes they do.
Same as doctors, nurses and grocery industry.
Last year's heroes.
Today's pariahs.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Tomorrow Brian Peckford, the only living creator of our Charter of Rights, will apparently be launching a lawsuit against the Federal government for violating his Right of Mobility. 

Here is the entire interview. 

"It's ludicrous that this discussion has to take place here." -- _Peterson_


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 400070
> View attachment 400071


I'm confused. What is being referenced here?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Yes they do.
> Same as doctors and nurses.
> Last year's heroes.
> Today's pariahs.


The difference is that truckers are angry about measures taken to protect public health, while doctors and nurses are pissed about all the people they have to care for who don't follow the public health measures, and the people they don't GET to care for because of all the other unnecessary emergencies rolling in..


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

mhammer said:


> The difference is that truckers are angry about measures taken to protect public health, while doctors and nurses are pissed about all the people they have to care for who don't follow the public health measures, and the people they don't GET to care for because of all the other unnecessary emergencies rolling in..


Not true. They want to do away with unlawful and immoral mandates. You should want that as well. 
Doctors and nurses mandated to get the jab, even after they've had the disease. 
That's not very scientific is it. 
And no one wants to hear about the injuries....the doctors and nurses have seen it first hand.
Get the jab.....absolute garbage.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Stupid fuckin truckers.
> 
> I think Brian Peckford is close to beyond reproach, although not possibly at the level of perfect knowledge of forum members here...


This is a great conversation. I think the end of the video speaks to the deepest truth of the matter. We need reform and perhaps additional or alternative leadership within these parties.

I don’t think it would be farfetched to suggest that no matter which side of any political discussion people find themselves on, we can all agree that there has been a lot of inexcusable fuck ups within our government.

I am pro-caution in regard to measures surrounding the pandemic. But I don’t believe that anything should overstep the charter without review and without a reasonable discussion. Citizens are pretty flexible when they trust their leadership and are included in the discussion.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> The difference is that truckers are angry about measures taken to protect public health, while doctors and nurses are pissed about all the people they have to care for who don't follow the public health measures, and the people they don't GET to care for because of all the other unnecessary emergencies rolling in..


Um, no. That's not what I was implying.
When the country was on a toilet paper rampage through stores. Who remained on the job, delivering supplies, unvaxxed and doing what was necessary to keep society functioning with nary a tsk from anyone and with gratitude? 
Now, it seem fashionable and almost duty bound by our PM to denounce the same people?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Tomorrow Brian Peckford, the only living creator of our Charter of Rights, will apparently be launching a lawsuit against the Federal government for violating his Right of Mobility.
> 
> Here is the entire interview.
> 
> "It's ludicrous that this discussion has to take place here." -- _Peterson_


Peckford is cool.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

polyslax said:


> I was under the impression that a number of trucking associations had denounced the freedom convoy.
> 
> I also read that gofundme has frozen their money because of questions about what it's being used for.


A lot of cocaine and a lot of all dressed potato chips.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Always12AM said:


> This is a great conversation. I think the end of the video speaks to the deepest truth of the matter. We need reform and perhaps additional or alternative leadership within these parties.
> 
> I don’t think it would be farfetched to suggest that no matter which side of any political discussion people find themselves on, we can all agree that there has been a lot of inexcusable fuck ups within our government.
> 
> I am pro-caution in regard to measures surrounding the pandemic. But I don’t believe that anything should overstep the charter without review and without a reasonable discussion. Citizens are pretty flexible when they trust their leadership and are included in the discussion.


Constitutional reform is way overdue. Without it, we are open season for those who have tyrannical intentions....and we are seeing it in the here and now.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

HighNoon said:


> Constitutional reform is way overdue. Without it, we are open season for those who have tyrannical intentions....and we are seeing it in the here and now.


I was referring more to reforming the fuckin hippies back to Cuba and electing real leadership.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Um, no. That's not what I was implying.
> When the country was on a toilet paper rampage through stores. Who remained on the job, delivering supplies, unvaxxed and doing what was necessary to keep society functioning with nary a tsk from anyone and with gratitude?
> Now, it seem fashionable and almost duty bound by our PM to denounce the same people?


Nobody is saying truckers aren’t appreciated.

But if you’re a trucker and want to cross the border both Canada and the US say you have to be vaccinated. That’s what it comes down to. 

It’s not an anti-trucker thing. 

Any otherwise argument is misleading.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Always12AM said:


> I was referring more to reforming the fuckin hippies back to Cuba and electing real leadership.


Yeah, constitutional reform is a little, shall we say, lackluster in the excitement department. However it needs to be done. An elected Senate would be a start....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

cdntac said:


> Nobody is saying truckers aren’t appreciated.
> 
> But if you’re a trucker and want to cross the border both Canada and the US say you have to be vaccinated. That’s what it comes down to.
> 
> ...


A bad mandate/law, don't make it right.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cdntac said:


> Nobody is saying truckers aren’t appreciated.
> 
> But if you’re a trucker and want to cross the border both Canada and the US say you have to be vaccinated. That’s what it comes down to.
> 
> ...


What is being promulgated is that unvaxxed are not appreciated. Thank you very much for what you did during our crises last year, but, you must conform now.
All alone, by yourself in your cab, with barely any human contact during your journey.
How does your buddy sweaty Teddy feel about something like this?

What is misleading is the propaganda to silence any dissenting views.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Always12AM said:


> I was referring more to reforming the fuckin hippies back to Cuba and electing real leadership.


Real leadership, or just people of your political leaning?

Here's the thing -- we all want what we see as what's best for Canada. We may not agree with each other on what thay is, but that's fine -- that's life.

But demonizing those who don't agree? Calling them names, just because they don't agree with you, or -- heaven forbid -- are born with the same last name as someone from a different time? THAT is garbage.

It's called civilized discourse, folks.

As to rights....one way to look at this is that everyone comes into a situation like this with the best intentions. They want to stop the potential spread of a highly contageous virus by telling you "get vaccinated if you want to cross the border." Fair enough, I say, even if it has been handled in a heavy handed way.

By the same token, I also think that under normal.circumstances you shouldn't be able to force people to get a vaccine. Under *normal* circumstances.

We are clearly NOT in a normal circumstance here. That means some rights might have to be adjusted. You know, like rationing in wartime. Ypu want sugar? This is how much you get. The troops need it.

I believe a significant factor in a lot of the anger and unrest is the fact we are all damn tired of this pandemic. I know I am. Anything we can do to make it go away is a good thing. So, societally, we should try, using the best information we have available.

Many of the people involved with protests such as these have the best intentions. The problem is those who don't, and just want to be against something. They tend to snare those with good intentions into their webs. And we are all diminished for it.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

laristotle said:


> What is being promulgated is that unvaxxed are not appreciated. Thank you very much for what you did during our crises last year, but, you must conform now.
> All alone, by yourself in your cab, with barely any human contact during your journey.
> How does your buddy sweaty Teddy feel about something like this?
> 
> What is misleading is the propaganda to silence any dissenting views.


Why is his opinion important to you? I’m sure you can guess what it. Lol.

Silencing propaganda? Ok…

And no, generally the unvaxxed aren’t appreciated Why? Because the majority cling to false beliefs, whacko theories and lies.

Those that can’t get a vaccination because of health reasons (I know someone who couldn’t for 8-9 months because of some medical issues) aren’t frowned upon at all by people.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cdntac said:


> Why is his opinion important to you? I’m sure you can guess what it. Lol.


Thinking that he'd slap you on the side of the head saying 'WTF wrong with you, boy?'. lol


cdntac said:


> Those that can’t get a vaccination because of health reasons (I know someone who couldn’t for 8-9 months because of some medical issues) aren’t frowned upon at all by people.


And the ones that are in the 'my body, my choice' club?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

laristotle said:


> And the ones that are in the 'my body, my choice' club?


Are part of the problem.

Fortunately there weren’t many like this back in the days of polio.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> Real leadership, or just people of your political leaning?
> 
> Here's the thing -- we all want what we see as what's best for Canada. We may not agree with each other on what thay is, but that's fine -- that's life.
> 
> ...


I just don’t like fuckin hippies.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> Yeah, constitutional reform is a little, shall we say, lackluster in the excitement department. However it needs to be done. An elected Senate would be a start....


One problem with reopening the constitution is that it could end up worse than it is now and there would be no end to groups demanding that special constitutional status be enshrined for them etc.

At present there is no constutional right to own property within the charter of rights and section one of the charter along with the notwithsanding clause can be used to get around charter rights so that could be fixed up but there's no way it will be.

They also need something about a right of the people to keep and bear arms which right shall not be infringed...lol

As for an elected Senate, keep in mind that the present government was elected. Moreover, I doubt that people here would take the time to consider which Senator to vote for. What you'd get would be Drake and some hockey players. I think for the Senate they just need to stop appointing patronage hacks and cbc news readers.

And as for the truckers. It's not a bad idea for the clowns in ottawa to get some push back from the people although ain't nuthin gonna change.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Always12AM said:


> I just don’t like fuckin hippies.


Yep patchouli can't mask the smell of pee.🤣


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

cdntac said:


> Are part of the problem.
> 
> Fortunately there weren’t many like this back in the days of polio.


I think you will find on this history disagrees with you. The difference is now voices are amplified as opposed to ignored. No one really paid much attention to the man on the street corner with the sandwich board standing on a soap box.... there were probably a lot of people that even agreed with him, but they felt alone and singular. Then along came the internet, when the whole world has a voice and can communicate, these voices are amplified in a way that gives them weight disproportionate to their size.

I for one am of the opinion that not everyone's opinion matters.... but there is a distinct possibility that my opinion on the subject is of no matter.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cdntac said:


> Are part of the problem.


The 'I choose to kill my baby' club?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Brunz said:


> I think you will find on this history disagrees with you. The difference is now voices are amplified as opposed to ignored. No one really paid much attention to the man on the street corner with the sandwich board standing on a soap box.... there were probably a lot of people that even agreed with him, but they felt alone and singular. Then along came the internet, when the whole world has a voice and can communicate, these voices are amplified in a way that gives them weight disproportionate to their size.


That’s what I hate about the internet (and FB) 
And yes, I get the irony of posting that while using the internet. Lol.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I wish they'd all just get vaccinated and be happy that their risk of dying of covid dropped significantly... but I don't like forcing people to do something so I can see their problem. 
If it was me... I'd take trucking jobs in Canada and don't cross the border. Unvaccinated, my choice... still working.. my choice. 

Besides... the US put in the requirement, what can we do about that? Nothing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I just don’t like fuckin hippies.


You don't have to fuck them just kick their asses and raise some hell ..lol


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fringe minority they say. Did anyone happen to see Vaughan mills? Every overpass was packed with people for hundreds of kilometers today. It's not just unvaxxed wanting this movement


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Wardo said:


> One problem with reopening the constitution is that it could end up worse than it is now and there would be no end to groups demanding that special constitutional status be enshrined for them etc.
> 
> At present there is no constutional right to own property within the charter of rights and section one of the charter along with the notwithsanding clause can be used to get around charter rights so that could be fixed up but there's no way it will be.
> 
> ...


The idea of an elected Senate (with each province getting an equal number of seats) is regional representation. And have them part of the legislative process....checks and balances. Right now it's Ottawa-centric and Ontario/Quebec run the show. That's the way it was set up by John A. Canada needs to define it's own set of rules....less Westminster and more frontier time.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Seeing that this thread will be nuked ..








Trudeau 'Isolating' At Home in Bid to Dodge Massive Canadian Trucker Caravan He Smeared As 'Fringe Minority'


Justin Trudeau announced on Thursday he's going to be 'isolating' himself in his home for five days ahead of the 'largest convoy in history' comprised of tens of thousands



www.informationliberation.com


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Mikev7305 said:


> Fringe minority they say. Did anyone happen to see Vaughan mills? Every overpass was packed with people for hundreds of kilometers today. It's not just unvaxxed wanting this movement


Hmmmm.....Appears to be a little under current of resentment against the masters of the lockdown.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Since this thread will be nuked ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't spread information....dis-information.....outright lies....partial lies.....truthful lies....PM's hiding in the closet. And didn't he get the jab? Or did he? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> ... Right now it's Ottawa-centric and Ontario/Quebec run the show. That's the way it was set up by John A. Canada needs to define it's own set of rules....less Westminster and more frontier time.


Yeah, it needs to change for sure. I don't know why the western provinces put up with it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

HighNoon said:


> And didn't he get the jab? Or did he? Enquiring minds want to know.


Placebo maybe? Along with all of the other leaders involved with 'the great reset' project?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, it needs to change for sure. I don't know why the western provinces put up with it.


The money pipeline. Have you wondered why every Health Department in every province (and I use the word Health with some hesitancy) and all it's officials are in perfect co-ordinated harmony about the mandate policy. The money pipeline.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Placebo maybe? Along with all of the other leaders involved with 'the great reset' project?


I knew it. You are a fringe conspiracy theorist....you might want to put your phone under the tin foil hat in the closet.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

cdntac said:


> That’s what I hate about the internet (and FB)
> And yes, I get the irony of posting that while using the internet. Lol.


I do too mate, don't worry. The point we are agreeing on is still valid even if the means of communication is that very thing that allows for its existence


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

And you know on Saturday all the little boys and girls, the ones wearing those cute little black outfits will be showing up to give their, ah, support. Time for a six pack of Upper Canada Rebellion....to go.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

HighNoon said:


> I knew it. You are a fringe conspiracy theorist....you might want to put your phone under the tin foil hat in the closet.


I don't have a cell that can be tracked. Old school land line.
'Conspiracy theorists' are labels applied by those that can't counter plausible arguments.


HighNoon said:


> Upper Canada Rebellion.


Great tasting.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I don't have a cell that can be tracked. Old school land line.
> 'Conspiracy theorists' are labels applied by those that can't counter plausible arguments.
> 
> Great tasting.


And I thought I was the only one that didn't have a cell phone. The things you learn on guitar talk and the fascinating and interesting people you meet.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

OK, team. Thanks for a bit of fun on a winter day. This thread may be shut down soon.

Last word: the smart money is going on *BRIAN* *PECKFORD*.

Best to watch the the whole effen interview (one hour plus). I usually avoid this stuff like the plague, but I think history will honour this showdown beween citizen and PM's office. Both intellectual citizen & red-neck citizen. 

I like the part in the interview where I was personally described: "Cheap cynicism that abrogates civic responsibilty. Cynicism that poses as wisdom." Tou-friggin-che. My apologies as a baby-boomer who watched TV until it was time to ride in the car. We made this mess.

Young folk with kids need to insist on civic studies for their kids, Peckford says. He could be really wise, except I didn't hear him slag any truck drivers so maybe he's not that bright.

This Kapn Krunch. Over & out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WHEW!! *So *glad we managed to avoid politicizing this. Is was kinda touch and go there for a bit, but I think we pulled it off.

Thanks, gang!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I find it a little strange these people don't want to get vaxxed as a condition of their work. My wife as an NP has to get 2 full arms of shots to be employed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> WHEW!! *So *glad we managed to avoid politicizing this.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

In comparison to a lot of recent shindigs this has been largely above board in the personal attack department, so that is a good thing at least.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> I wish they'd all just get vaccinated and be happy that their risk of dying of covid dropped significantly... but I don't like forcing people to do something so I can see their problem.
> If it was me... I'd take trucking jobs in Canada and don't cross the border. Unvaccinated, my choice... still working.. my choice.
> 
> Besides... the US put in the requirement, what can we do about that? Nothing.


A trucking industry exec was on Chorus radio last night said that’s happening, there is uptake room on our side of the border, and many are taking advantage.



Mikev7305 said:


> Fringe minority they say. Did anyone happen to see Vaughan mills? Every overpass was packed with people for hundreds of kilometers today. It's not just unvaxxed wanting this movement





HighNoon said:


> Hmmmm.....Appears to be a little under current of resentment against the masters of the lockdown.


Yeah, people are tired of being hemmed in, and everyone with a phone is hoping to catch the video that will make them rich 😂, and they’re suddenly activists? Ah well, I hope nobody gets hurt.



KapnKrunch said:


> OK, team. Thanks for a bit of fun on a winter day. This thread may be shut down soon.
> 
> Last word: the smart money is going on *BRIAN* *PECKFORD*.
> 
> ...


He‘s no question smarter than me on matters constitutional, which has me scratching my head. Zero chance of anything at all significant coming out of it, more wasted resources. Call me jaded.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Brunz said:


> In comparison to a lot of recent shindigs this has been largely above board in the personal attack department, so that is a good thing at least.


yeah no one said anything cunty.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

keto said:


> Zero chance of anything at all significant coming out of it


I was just having this talk with my wife, she is very pro... well something. I asked her what she thinks will come of it. I did not get a reply. Then I asked, well how long will they stay at the capitol, I got a "I don't know". Then I queried what might happen when they do not get any response from government or a response they do not like, again an I don't know.

I have yet to really see a plan out of all this and as much as I do admire the organization and willingness to demonstrate on behalf of ones beliefs I think before anyone goes off and decides to engage in an act of protest, it is very important to have a clearly defined agenda. Without that, there is a very increased risk of your movement being hijacked for reasons other than those that you set out with and by people whom might not necessarily share your views. 

If it were me, I would have said we are headed to Ottawa and we are not leaving until the mandate is abolished, either through our actions or through attrition because it is no longer required but that would take a lot of commitment. I think my current favorite example of this is the Indian farmers. That was a fun story to watch unfold and follow along with. I am sure most here are familiar, but if not, here is a quick link








Farmers end year-long protest: A timeline of how it unfolded


The farmers fear the three laws will lead to the abolishment of the minimum support price (MSP) guaranteed by the government on select crops, and leave them at the mercy of big corporates.




indianexpress.com


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

As far as “Look at all the people coming out for this! This is way more than a fringe minority!”

No. It still is. With roughly 10% of the population un-vaxxed, that’s over 3 million people. I know not all of them are militant enough to go stand on an overpass or drive across country to protest getting a needle but that tiny percentage of the population can still look like a lot when they gather together.

Just remember that there’s 30 million that don’t necessarily agree with their “freedom fight” but you won’t see them lining a parade route to show support for masks or social distancing. No, they just go about their daily life, doing their part with little inconvenience.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Brunz said:


> I was just having this talk with my wife, she is very pro... well something. I asked her what she thinks will come of it. I did not get a reply. Then I asked, well how long will they stay at the capitol, I got a "I don't know". Then I queried what might happen when they do not get any response from government or a response they do not like, again an I don't know.
> 
> I have yet to really see a plan out of all this and as much as I do admire the organization and willingness to demonstrate on behalf of ones beliefs I think before anyone goes off and decides to engage in an act of protest, it is very important to have a clearly defined agenda. Without that, there is a very increased risk of your movement being hijacked for reasons other than those that you set out with and by people whom might not necessarily share your views.
> 
> ...


I tip my turban to those Indian farmers. They had a valid case. They believed in it. And they made it happen. Here's to independent farmers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Brunz said:


> In comparison to a lot of recent shindigs this has been largely above board in the personal attack department, so that is a good thing at least.





keto said:


> A trucking industry exec was on Chorus radio last night said that’s happening, there is uptake room on our side of the border, and many are taking advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as people getting hurt, you can be sure Antifa will be showing up....and maybe some black bloc dudes as well. What will be interesting is who will the police go after....news at eleven.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> The Flu Trucks Klan


The post of the evening folks...right there.

What a colossal waste of time, money and effort.....and for what? Monday, they'll all have to face the reality of having to get vaxxed anyway to get across the US border. Plus all the alt right wing hangers on that will descend here with them....it's gonna be a shit-show circus.
O'Toole would be wise to take Trudeau's lead and stay home instead of wading into that mire....


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Carson Jerema: Vaccine mandates have broken politics in Canada. The Freedom Convoy proves it


Throughout the pandemic politicians have been callous about policies that cost regular people their jobs




nationalpost.com





_A recent CBC story about the trucker mandate led with infectious disease experts who were skeptical that the mandate would accomplish what it sets out to do. “A vaccine requirement for a select group of people I don’t think is highly likely to make a big, huge difference in the short-to-medium term,” the University of Alberta’s Dr. Lynora Saxinger said. “Of course, (truck drivers) could be spreaders of COVID, but so could everyone else right now.”

If this is how the public broadcaster is framing Trudeau’s vaccine policies, the government truly has lost the plot._


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Aren't 80% of Canada's truckers fully vaccinated? If so it really doesn't seem like all truckers support this or are of the same mindset. Sounds like the same percentage of society in general who is viewing this whole thing as a personal freedom issue and not a medical situation.

I'm sure any intelligent person would agree that vaccines, masks, lockdowns, vaccine passports, etc save lives. If we agree on that than anyone who opposes these things is saying that their personal freedom is more important than someone else's life.

I can't support that.

Our ancestors died in wars so we could live, it seems like the least we can do to wear a mask, get vaccinated and eat Mcdonald's in my car instead of in the restaurant for a while.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Seeing that this thread will be nuked ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our entire country is a fuckin episode of trailer park boys 😂.

A convoy publicly headed to what they think is the White House and Trudeau is like “I’m gonna hide for 5 days” lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Guncho said:


> ...and eat Mcdonald's in my car instead of in the restaurant for a while.


Well, it appears that I’ve been doing my part since before COVID was even a thing. Who knew?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The greatest part of this entire event is when the convoy arrives and realizes that it costs $700 an hour to park in Ottawa and that they have no real plan about what they are going to physically do upon arrival.

The awkward moment when the momentum reaches its destination with no other plan than to drive hard and long in a CONVOY!!! Lol. That’s so awesome.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

“_OPP report convoy that arrived THU in Thunder Bay from Winnipeg consisted of 113 commercial vehicles (trucks) and 276 personal vehicles (pickups, SUVs, cars). It was leaving ThBay at approx 0815 ET this morning and was planning to stick to Hwy 17 route all the way to the Soo._”

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486699830147756032
So just over 100 trucks and not even 400 vehicles total. Certainly a far cry from the 500,000 truck convoy I kept reading about on FB. Which I also though odd since there aren’t that many commercial rigs registered in Canada.

I mean, I know more will join in before they finally get to Ottawa but I have a strong suspicion that the news vans will outnumber the big rigs.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> … to what they think is the White House


.. lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if any of those nonstop shit hole in the floor rigs with four drivers pissing and crapping on the driveshaft all the way across the country will show up in ottawa to pay their respects.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Face it. This started out as a fringe group “fighting for freedom” or whatever other slogan they read on a ball cap or beer cozy, but is likely more about their dislike of a particular person who happens to live and work in Ottawa.

Then the grifters latched on, started a GoFundMe page, and kept upping the numbers to get their base worked up enough to open their wallets. A hundred or so big rigs and $6.3 million later, and here we are.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It would be great if an unvaccinated American driver could drive a load to the border and an unvaccinated Canadian driver could deliver the load to the destination, and vice versa.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Don't get the vaccine. It's really a test to see who will be willing to give up their rights. They're going to use that list to neuter anyone who is vaccinated. The unvaccinated will be free to breed and move the human race into an exciting new territory.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Fuckem they're idiots


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> This is not "Canada Speaks Out". It's a very small minority of one sector of the Canadian public. That's it.
> View attachment 400063


Correct. First of all it's only about 10% of truckers who aren't vaccinated and I suspect that probably half of those are not bothering with this nonsense.

Just get the shots and go to work, or don't and stay home. We still seem to be getting our groceries.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

100 tractors hauling nothing but bad attitudes and polluting all the way to Ottawa.

Way to go dumb asses. Meanwhile 9 out of 10 of their colleagues continue actually working and earning a living.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'm confused. What is being referenced here?


Most likely many references could be conceived from these images such as: primates make great travel companions when trucking.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

If they want to protest, they can protest. Just like the cabbies a few years ago protesting Uber. I just happened to have a dr's apt downtown that day. That was fun. That changed a lot. Good for them. 

This one didn't really affect my drive home, so I will remain "disinterested". The only hiccup was the jack-wads on the overpasses. For some completely unknown reason, whenever the pack of drivers I was tangled up with came to a bridge with a lot of people on it, they would slow down! For what?? Expecting one of the "supporters" to dash out into a live lane??


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

These truckers are all unvaccinated. Best to quarantine the lot of them. Set up a barrier fence around them and use whatever force needed to hold them there for 15 days.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> WHEW!! *So *glad we managed to avoid politicizing this. Is was kinda touch and go there for a bit, but I think we pulled it off.
> 
> Thanks, gang!


Life of a political forum on GC:


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Life of a political forum on GC:
> View attachment 400121


6 pages though... I'm impressed.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

player99 said:


> These truckers are all unvaccinated. Best to quarantine the lot of them. Set up a barrier fence around them and use whatever force needed to hold them there for 15 days.


Get your posse together, there will be 150 trucks at the Antrim Truck Stop today and another 200 at the Arnprior Airport...good luck with that.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Get your posse together, there will be 150 trucks at the Antrim Truck Stop today and another 200 at the Arnprior Airport...good luck with that.


Base Petawawa is close by. They could do it.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm refusing to watch any of the thread videos for fear that the YouTube algorithm will compromise my preferred feed of guitar related content.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Just get the vaccine and go about your business. Jeez.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Let them truckers roll....


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Let them truckers roll....


Yup, right down the hill and into the Rideau canal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> It would be great if an unvaccinated American driver could drive a load to the border and an unvaccinated Canadian driver could deliver the load to the destination, and vice versa.


I thought that too...for a little while. But the unloading and reloading requires a lot of coordination, time, and a locale. There's also the matter of things that require refrigeration. Could vaxxed drivers simply swap out with unvaxxed drivers, without having to transfer the load itself? My guess is that it's a bit of a nonstarter, given insurance, vehicle ownership, and assignment of liability. A pity.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Let me break all of this down so everyone can understand it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Think of the good this money could have done. Humane society, homelessness, more guitars for me . What a waste of donations.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Niagara's got a population of 500,000. 100 people turned out to "line the overpasses".

Everybody else went to work.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Niagara's got a population of 500,000. 100 people turned out to "line the overpasses".
> 
> Everybody else went to work.


The way they were painting it on the 6:00 PM news yesterday evening you would have thought there were 10,000.

They sure seemed to want to glorify and exaggerate the support. Much of what I'm reading points to a general lack of suport for this waste of time and resources.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

This sums things up well, at least from what I have read on the issue.









What the truckers want (and why Ottawa can’t give it to them)


Tristin Hopper: For one thing, convoy organizers are openly calling for a suspension of Canadian democratic rule




nationalpost.com


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> Niagara's got a population of 500,000. 100 people turned out to "line the overpasses".
> 
> Everybody else went to work.


I didn't see it, but apparently there was a "large gathering" on the overpass in Ayr. We are pretty tiny, so I guess by percentage, it was rather large. Comparatively.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Hammerhands said:


> It would be great if an unvaccinated American driver could drive a load to the border and an unvaccinated Canadian driver could deliver the load to the destination, and vice versa.


If that ever happens, let's all hope that UPS doesn't get involved as a brokerage service.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow. This thread is still alive! Well it is a good one... 

Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Personal Freedom. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid. 
Stupid truckers. Covid.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Wow. This thread is still alive! Well it is a good one...
> 
> Stupid truckers. Covid.
> Stupid truckers. Covid.
> ...


You forgot schematic.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> This sums things up well, at least from what I have read on the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting read. I (naively) thought it was focused on the cross boarder thing, and the hangers-on used the platform for their agenda too, but the "_organizers_" are saying they want the Federal Gov to reverse all restrictions. Most of them being provincial, so it won't just not happen, it _can't_ happen. Quebec is currently the most locked down province. Does anyone think they would even listen if the Fed's said, "_we need to bow down to the truckers, so please reverse all your restrictions"_??? YA, RIGHT!!! Quebec would say "_F-You_" and lock it down more for spite.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> 100 tractors hauling nothing but bad attitudes and polluting all the way to Ottawa.
> 
> Way to go dumb asses. Meanwhile 9 out of 10 of their colleagues continue actually working and earning a living.


300 people is nothing in a protest, but put them in cars and it's 3 miles long of horn honking, put them in rigs and it's 7 miles long. Amplification.

What's going to happen to that 6million? They released 1 million.. I guess the CRA will be watching closely...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Wow. This thread is still alive! Well it is a good one...
> 
> Stupid truckers. Covid.
> Stupid truckers. Covid.
> ...


Personal freedom, the whiny cry of the self entitled. Their personal freedom doesn't have higher priority than our right to be protected from their anti-vaxer behaviour.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

* For those who can pull their head out of covid's ass long enough to think for themselves.*


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I called it in 2010.


Year 2000: Y2K Year 2010: H1N1 (Kapn: "What's it gonna be in 2020 -- XSBS?) Year 2020: XSBS (aka "a flu")




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why do we need laws preventing people from smoking in their cars when they have kids in the car?


Because people do it.

That's why we need vaccine mandates. It's a sad commentary on just how selfish and dumb people can be, but it's reality.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Interesting read. I (naively) thought it was focused on the cross boarder thing, and the hangers-on used the platform for their agenda too, but the "_organizers_" are saying they want the Federal Gov to reverse all restrictions. Most of them being provincial, so it won't just not happen, it _can't_ happen. Quebec is currently the most locked down province. Does anyone think they would even listen if the Fed's said, "_we need to bow down to the truckers, so please reverse all your restrictions"_??? YA, RIGHT!!! Quebec would say "_F-You_" and lock it down more for spite.


Apparently it goes a little beyond that:

_"All of this jurisdictional red tape might be why, if you ask one of the convoy’s principle organizers — a group known as Canada Unity — the best way to end nationwide COVID mandates would be via a de facto overthrow of the federal government._​​_A Memorandum of Understanding posted to the group’s website *sets out a framework to effectively dissolve the federal government* in favour of a “Citizens of Canada Committee” composed of the Senate, the Governor General and whoever else Canada Unity selects."_​
The organizers seem to be talking about a revolution.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

allthumbs56 said:


> The organizers seem to be talking about a revolution.


I'll just listen to Tracy Chapman's debut LP.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

That's nuts. So they shout "support truckers" to gather a sympathic following, while the plan the entire time is something different, and potentially dangerous. Sounds familiar actually....


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

player99 said:


> Base Petawawa is close by. They could do it.


Not without the Airborne...they FU by disbanding the Airborne


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> * For those who can pull their head out of covid's ass long enough to think for themselves.*


Peckford's gone way off to the right end of the spectrum in his later years.. So far in fact, that I believe he's a PPC supporter. Not really a soul of non partisan second thought.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

1SweetRide said:


> Think of the good this money could have done. Humane society, homelessness, more guitars for me . What a waste of donations.


The lad at Antrim says it cost $2000 to run a semi from BC to his truck stop in Arnprior.
He also said that 1000 trucks in Ottawa will cause a shitstorm.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> * For those who can pull their head out of covid's ass long enough to think for themselves.*


So, just to be clear, thinking for myself means I should watch a video where Jordan Peterson expresses his own thoughts?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> The lad at Antrim says it cost $2000 to run a semi from BC to his truck stop in Arnprior.
> He also said that 1000 trucks in Ottawa will cause a shitstorm.


6million between 1000.. they're good. Best pay day ever I bet


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Personal freedom, the whiny cry of the self entitled. Their personal freedom doesn't have higher priority than our right to be protected from their anti-vaxer behaviour.


And not taking readily available vaccines to stop a heavily infectious virus hurts the greater good.

I have long thought that the core of what a lot of people think is "do what you want as long as you are not hurting anyone else." It's basic politeness. What a lot of people around the world seem to be thinking now is "do what you want unless you disagree with me, then I will demonize you." It's not helpful or constructive in any way. 

And then there is the simple fact that we might be done with this by now if people weren't more concerned with themselves than with their fellow man or woman. They think that their knowledge is better than the knowledge of someone who has spent years of their life studying something in great detail. And they refuse to listen to any argument against what they "know."

We have a friend whose ex-wife is one of those people who believes what they read on the Internet rather than years of science and research. She started giving her elderly mother and kids a tonic that we supposed to make them healthier. After her daughter went to the doctor with myriad issues, they found out she was doing this, and put a fast stop to it. The stuff has been banned by Health Canada because *it is a pool cleaning chemical*. Both kids elected to not live with her even part time after that.

The ex-wife thinks that this is just the big pharma companies in cahoots with the government to hide an amazing health cure. And you can't fight that argument because your argument against it is seen as proof of the conspiracy. Same with the whole "mainstream media" argument used by so many of these types of folks.

Some people just need to be against _something_. 

The irony is so many of these people who "think for themselves" and do their own research end up spouting talking points programmed into them by those they favour, and not thinking freely in the slightest.

I basically believe that we have a lot of scientists -- people who have studied infectious disease for their whole lives -- saying this is the way to go. I am no expert. I believe in healthy skepticism and asking questions. But ultimately, as I stated previously, better to be cautious and wrong than incautious and wrong.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The most important thing is to quickly come up with a reason to not watch an hour and a half interview. My favourite is the infallible girl-in-high-school logic: "I don't like her, do you?"


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> So, just to be clear, thinking for myself means I should watch a video where Jordan Peterson expresses his own thoughts?


Indeed... the match lighting the gasoline.....confirmation bias to those who buy into that whole narrative.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> The most important thing is to quickly come up with a reason to not watch an hour and a half interview. My favourite is the infallible girl-in-high-school logic: "I don't like her, do you?"


I've watched plenty of Jordan Peterson videos. He seems to have become a shill for alt right causes.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> The lad at Antrim says it cost $2000 to run a semi from BC to his truck stop in Arnprior.
> He also said that 1000 trucks in Ottawa will cause a shitstorm.


There’s no truck-friendly route between the 417 and downtown period for a couple of trucks let alone hundreds. It’ll be a gridlock shit show. It will shut down basically everything north of the 417 and will be backed up the 417 eastbound lanes for a good long ways


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> There’s no truck-friendly route between the 417 and downtown period for a couple of trucks let alone hundreds. It’ll be a gridlock shit show. It will shut down basically everything north of the 417 and will be backed up the 417 eastbound lanes for a good long ways



Meh, they can sit there as long as they like. No skin off my nose.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> the right end of the spectrum


The guy is advocating the freedom to travel. How oppressive!

The guy is advocating proper interpretation of existing legislation. How dangerous! 

The guy is advocating parliament re-claim its original power from the Prime Minister's office (whoever is PM). How unfair to Canadians!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> The most important thing is to quickly come up with a reason to not watch an hour and a half interview. My favourite is the infallible girl-in-high-school logic: "I don't like her, do you?"


Most of us ain't got the time for that, you are right. Got a cliffs notes version?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

How has this thread lasted this long?

Civil (more or less) but to say it's not political.....

Oh well, this is a protest by a small percentage of one specific industry.

When someone's perception of their personal freedoms interferes with the safety and well being of society at large, they need guidance and rules to straighten them out.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> The guy is advocating the freedom to travel. How oppressive!
> 
> The guy is advocating proper interpretation of existing legislation. How dangerous!
> 
> The guy is advocating parliament re-claim its original power from the Prime Minister's office (whoever is PM). How unfair to Canadians!


So, they're not traveling across the ENTIRE COUNTRY to get there? _EDIT_ you mean international, well, the USA has the same mandate, as you know, so now what?

proper interpretation, like where the supreme courts of the USA and Canada give the government and medical authorities power? Nothing recent, gotta dive into some history.

As to the PM office, gotta say, that was mostly started by the prior PM but the current PM has seemingly refined it to a point, no doubt there. But that's a matter of MPs standing up for themselves, and if they won't all do it, it's just political suicide. But nothing illegal.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Wow. This thread is still alive! Well it is a good one...
> 
> Stupid truckers. Covid.
> Stupid truckers. Covid.
> ...


Shut up. Get the jab.
Shut up. Get the jab
Shut up. Get the jab.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> I've watched plenty of Jordan Peterson videos. He seems to have become a shill for alt right causes.


If you think Peterson is a shill for alt right causes (whatever that is), you've never hung around with any white supremacists (you know the guys that think Adolf didn't go far enough).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

While they certainly have the right to protest whatever they want, they are going to the wrong place to protest to the wrong people, who can't change what they are protesting about.

In essence, it's a collosal waste of time, energy, and resources.

Truckers can still truck, even if unvaxed. They can do local, long distance, interprovincial, hell, they can go from sea to sea if they want. They cannot cross the boarder unvaxed, even if the mandate was dropped completely in Canada. No matter what any of our regulations say, or don't say, they have zero effect on what the regulations are to enter the USA.

As for the rehiring in other fields of the unvaxed? Last time I heard, employers have their own freedom of choice on handling employees and workplace safety. Not following a mandate at work is insubordination and cause for dismissal. Now, overriding companys' way they want do business is something the "right/capitalists/libertarians" is totally against, isn't it?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

HighNoon said:


> If you think Peterson is a shill for alt right causes (whatever that is), you've never hung around with any white supremacists (you know the guys that think Adolf didn't go far enough).


I mean… ya.. I usually make it a point to not hang out with white supremacists…..


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

player99 said:


> Base Petawawa is close by. They could do it.


Trudeau wanted Chinese military to co-ordinate with ours' in cold weather maneuvers in Canada. General Vance said no. Perhaps you remember all the trains moving military hardware around the country at the beginning of 2020, to be put into place to 'handle' emergency pandemic control. General Vance said no, we won't be using the Canadian Army against Canadian citizens. So you think it's a good idea to use the military against Canadian citizens.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I mean… ya.. I usually make it a point to not hang out with white supremacists…..


Are you nonreverb?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> I've watched plenty of Jordan Peterson videos. He seems to have become a shill for alt right causes.


Well, you are doing better than me. The guy is way too long-winded for me. This is the first one I have made it through. I was interested in the issue, not the personalities. Fuck that "I don't like him, do you?" approach. What's really going on? 

According to Peckford, power has shifted from Parliament to the PM's office. Harper replaced by Trudeau? What the fuck is the difference, they are both playing God with the Canadian public. Is this true? I think you know more about it than I do? Although if you have your own political agenda, I am not interested. My interest is not political, it is CIVIC only. Is our system damaged?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

HighNoon said:


> Shut up. Get the jab.
> Shut up. Get the jab
> Shut up. Get the jab.


Shut up. Get the jab. 
And another. 
And another. 
And another. 
And another. 
And another. 
And another. 
And another. 
And another. 
And another. 
And another.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Meh, they can sit there as long as they like. No skin off my nose.


Oh no! I’ll have to stay home and avoid any unnecessary travel.
I don’t know if I’ve ever experienced anything like that before!!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> If you think Peterson is a shill for alt right causes (whatever that is), you've never hung around with any white supremacists (you know the guys that think Adolf didn't go far enough).


shill
_noun_
noun: *shill*; plural noun: *shills*

an accomplice of a hawker, gambler, or swindler who acts as an enthusiastic customer to entice or encourage others.
"I used to be a shill in a Reno gambling club"

a person who pretends to give an impartial endorsement of something in which they themselves have an interest.
"a megamillionaire who makes more money as a shill for corporate products than he does for playing basketball"

_verb_
verb: *shill*; 3rd person present: *shills*; past tense: *shilled*; past participle: *shilled*; gerund or present participle: *shilling*

act or work as a shill.
"your husband in the crowd could shill for you"
Yes, you're absolutely correct....I have never hung around with white supremacists.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> shill
> _noun_
> noun: *shill*; plural noun: *shills*
> 
> ...


You can learn a lot by listening to people. After the usual 'it's the Jew's fault' it get's a little boring, but it's good to know the context of where they come from, so you don't include people like Peterson in the mix.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd like to say "thanks" to the Mods for letting this thread run. Yup - it's a little bit covid and a little bit political - but I think some important things are being discussed - amongst guys who have some mutual respect for each other.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> I mean… ya.. I usually make it a point to not hang out with white supremacists…..


Weird...
Maybe it’s just my circle of friends, but I’ve never _HAD_ to make a point of not hanging out with white supremacists.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Well, you are doing better than me. The guy is way too long-winded for me. This is the first one I have made it through. I was interested in the issue, not the personalities. Fuck that "I don't like him, do you?" approach. What's really going on?
> 
> According to Peckford, power has shifted from Parliament to the PM's office. Harper replaced by Trudeau? What the fuck is the difference, they are both playing God with the Canadian public. Is this true? I think you know more about it than I do? Although if you have your own political agenda, I am not interested. My interest is not political, it is CIVIC only. Is our system damaged?


Quick history lesson. Our governmental institutions, as set up by Macdonald, Galt, Brown, Cartier, only ever allowed minimal influence from any province other than Ontario and Quebec. Setting up a British style gov't, does not take into account the geography of Canada. And it was and remains to this day, a government of elites. And yes power has shifted even more to the PM's office, so that even the Cabinet is now looked at as a focus group for the PM. Not a good position to be in, if the person at the top of the pile decides to enact mandates that directly go against the Charter from 1982. Hence the push back from the peasants.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

HighNoon said:


> Trudeau wanted Chinese military to co-ordinate with ours' in cold weather maneuvers in Canada. General Vance said no. Perhaps you remember all the trains moving military hardware around the country at the beginning of 2020, to be put into place to 'handle' emergency pandemic control. General Vance said no, we won't be using the Canadian Army against Canadian citizens. So you think it's a good idea to use the military against Canadian citizens.


Actually, the training with China started before the Liberals were elected, and, knowing how slow government can work, was likely planned well in advance of that.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-china-pla-peoples-liberation-army-1.5838658




As for the moving of military stuff around, are you referring to this? Asking because I am not sure, and had heard nothing about it. If you've got sources, please either post or PM them to me.









Defence chief readies Canadian military for COVID-19 response


The Canadian Armed Forces is being put on a war footing as it prepares to be thrown into the COVID-19 crisis.




www.ctvnews.ca






Then there is this, in which the military circumvented government approval, and got called on the carpet.









Military leaders saw pandemic as unique opportunity to test propaganda techniques on Canadians, Forces report says


A plan devised by the Canadian Joint Operations Command relied on propaganda techniques similar to those employed during the Afghanistan war.




ottawacitizen.com


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

HighNoon said:


> And it was and remains to this day, a government of elites.


What, you want a regular schlub like me running the country?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

What is the difference between a scam and a grift? It's only recently I've started reading the latter word applied to what I would call a scam. Do they mean the same thing?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> What is the difference between a scam and a grift? It's only recently I've started reading the latter word applied to what I would call a scam. Do they mean the same thing?


Yes. A grifter is a con man.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> What, you want a regular schlub like me running the country?


Depends how talented you are at working a calculator. And you can link two sentences together....you're hired.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> What, you want a regular schlub like me running the country?


Could be good! 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Rollin Hand said:


> Some people just need to be against _something_.


This is so true.

Rebel without a clue
"What are you against?"
"Whaddya got?"


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

We are up to NINE pages. 

Now that we have hopefully heard the last of "stupid truckers" and "covid is scary", maybe we can hear someone educate me about our *civic* systems.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Now that this thread has gone political...


----------

